

OpenGraphiti: OpenDNS Data Visualization Framework - jaytaylor
http://www.opengraphiti.com

======
mindcrime
This looks amazingly cool. And it just happens that I have a specific and
imminent need to work with visualizing semantic networks, making this very
timely and appreciated here.

